# Gill Irwin



## gill.irwin1701 (4 mo ago)

We have a 14 week old pup called Archie, we have has a Vizsla before but sadly Los him last year at 13.
Archie is very nippy and keeps jumping up and grabbing clothing and sometimes flesh! Some advice would be greatly appreciated.


----------



## rsarvis (Nov 16, 2021)

Welcome Gill and Archie!
As you’ll see from these forums, Vs are bitey as puppies, particularly when tired. It’s aggravating and endearing. They grow out of it but it’ll prob get worse before it gets better. Usually if I see it coming or once it comes, it’s straight to the crate for nap time. Puppies nap a lot, and need to, just like babies, so it’s not doing them any favors to keep them out. They’ll fall asleep soon enough and wake up playful and less bitey. For a little while at least. Have a lot of chew toys around, and give them those to bite. Tire them out with play and off to crate again. Carry a walking stick when out and about off leash so they nip at that. That’s my advice.


----------



## Rambler61 (Aug 28, 2013)

Our daughter’s V nipped a bit until she was 3-4 months old. We got our new V when she was about 4-4.5 months, and she had already grown out of it.


----------

